# First Triple Digits!



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I guess I should be ashamed that it took me six months of GTO ownership to finally crack 100, but I did it today.

My co-worker invited me to lunch. We were to meet our former, beloved boss at a restaurant a few miles away, and we were running late. So on this long, dead-straight piece of road with great visibility in all directions, my co-worker said, "Open 'er up!"

I did. We hit 110 before I let up, and the GTO was stable as a rock. My co-worker glanced at the speedometer and said she'd had no idea we were going that fast. We were only a couple of minutes late to lunch.

This gal I work with is fantastic. On the way back, on that same piece of open road, she said, "This is your last chance!" So I nailed it again. Got up past 120 that time, letting up only when I started to catch up to traffic.

What an amazingly secure car the GTO is at those speeds! In my C5, those speeds _felt _ fast--probably because the Z51 suspension was banging me all around, and I was sitting closer to the ground.

I may have to drive this piece of road more often.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> I guess I should be ashamed that it took me six months of GTO ownership to finally crack 100, but I did it today.
> 
> My co-worker invited me to lunch. We were to meet our former, beloved boss at a restaurant a few miles away, and we were running late. So on this long, dead-straight piece of road with great visibility in all directions, my co-worker said, "Open 'er up!"
> 
> ...


 :cheers nice going i get it up there every now and than. If my wife is not in the car i will get to 140+ (did that 3 times since june)


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

I hit 140 on the beltline with 4 girls in the car....they were pretty impressed :-D


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

155 in 5th on a 6 mile straight, empty road just last week. The car felt great. But being in the desert there's always the fear of a dog, jack rabbit or a coyote running across the road at the wrong time. So I think that will be my last time doing 150+ (155 '93 Vette, 150 '98 Vette) because one day I might end up being road kill along with the animal I hit.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Yes, the 150 Club is a bit more elusive :cool 

I compare the GTO to my '02 SS Camaro, GTO is stable and the Camaro was buffeting so much it was scary


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

145 On the empty interstate. Windows down. Wouldnt recommend that.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice! A few more runs to 100+ and it'll become normal! :cheers 


Then you can shoot for the 200 club! arty:


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GOTPWR said:


> Nice! A few more runs to 100+ and it'll become normal! :cheers
> 
> 
> Then you can shoot for the 200 club! arty:


I am way too Chicken $hit to go that fast.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> I am way too Chicken $hit to go that fast.


Ha, you must have kids then! :rofl: They seem to make you think about driving how you used too!


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

*150 Club*



westell said:


> Yes, the 150 Club is a bit more elusive :cool
> 
> I compare the GTO to my '02 SS Camaro, GTO is stable and the Camaro was buffeting so much it was scary



Yes.....an elusive yet intriguing number. Hmmmm


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I wish I had more opportunities to venture past the century mark. I've had this same job for 16 years, but my commute is waaay different than it used to be. There used to be a lot of open farmland between my home in Mesa and my workplace in Chandler, and there'd be two- or three-mile stretches of two-lane with no stop signs. Not so now. There are rooftops everywhere. Stoplights, suburbs, shopping centers, congestion. Phoenix is too danged big.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

*160+ club* 
Don't do it with the windows down.... your ears will pop for a friggin' week! :willy:


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

How is acceleration past 140? I havn't really tried to hit past that because every time I manage the 140 mark, which is not nearly as hard as it should be on the interstate, i catch up with traffic.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

YouHolden? said:


> How is acceleration past 140? I havn't really tried to hit past that because every time I manage the 140 mark, which is not nearly as hard as it should be on the interstate, i catch up with traffic.


Acceleration for me up to 155 was very strong. The fact that it was still accelerating with ease is what scared me the most. When I looked at the speedo and saw the overspeed warning flashing at me I was okay (it's set at 130). But when it went away and I saw 155 I was like  *"HOLY SH!T 155"* then I wisely slowed down with my heart rate beating at about 3 beats a second. I'm still pulling leather out of my a$$ from pinching the seat.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> 155 in 5th on a 6 mile straight, empty road just last week. The car felt great. But being in the desert there's always the fear of a dog, jack rabbit or a coyote running across the road at the wrong time. So I think that will be my last time doing 150+ (155 '93 Vette, 150 '98 Vette) because one day I might end up being road kill along with the animal I hit.


I did the desert thing in my 02 Z28. Going past Area 51 on a road called The Extraterrestrial Highway. 20 some miles straight at a shot. I averaged around 110 for the length which was just under 100 miles. I had it up to 162 for about 5 miles. There were some guards at one of the entrances and they were outside their Humvee giving me a thumbs up. I'm guessing they monitor that road pretty good and someone picked me up and saw the speed, told them to watch for me.


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

I haven't taken the GTO too fast yet either. I have had it to maybe 110 or so. I had my SS up to 165 or so which is the fastest I have gone in a car(well a street car at least). I have had a race R1 up to rev limiter in 6th which is around 180-190 or so( not sure because of the gearing being different from a stock bike). I can't wait to hit the limiter in the GTO, that should be a ton of fun.!!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

140 - 145 too often. 

The car is still pulling well at that velocity.

Gotta stop this sociopathic behavior. 

But ........I am curious about exactly what the upper limit is.


----------



## yamaal14 (Feb 8, 2005)

sucks that i was that close to 150 and slowed down. 145 max.........so far


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Wing_Nut
But ........I am curious about exactly what the upper limit is.[/QUOTE said:


> :agree


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> .
> 
> But ........I am curious about exactly what the upper limit is.


I'll try to get a test drive in this week and let you know! :cheers :rofl:


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

GOTPWR said:


> Nice! A few more runs to 100+ and it'll become normal! :cheers
> 
> 
> Then you can shoot for the 200 club! arty:


I would only attempt that on a racetrack, not on a highway. Pocono is nearby and has a frontstretch about 3/4 of a mile long - not enough to get a street car up to 200, even a GTO (800 HP "stock" cars just hit 200 before braking for turn 1). Pocono has had some animal-crossing activity during races though. :willy:


----------



## 05ls2gto (Jul 27, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> :cheers nice going i get it up there every now and than. If my wife is not in the car i will get to 140+ (did that 3 times since june)



i am with u on that the only time i get to 140 is if my wife isnt in the car oh ya by the way what is the fastest anyone has had there car so for over 140


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

YouHolden? said:


> How is acceleration past 140? I havn't really tried to hit past that because every time I manage the 140 mark, which is not nearly as hard as it should be on the interstate, i catch up with traffic.


:cheers 

I found three ranges of acceleration in my Goat : 0-60 ; 60-120 ; 120+

The 0-60 thrill is all launch skill ; the 60-120 is kinda gotcha at first , with triple digits coming so fast - but very learnable and fun . The cruise @ 80-100 is as good as it gets. The Final range of 120 to Tire Limit is very hard to manage on any public road because of traffic density and laws. My goat whats to keep going thru 150 strong - no lag after that 120 range ends - the exhaust tone roar deepens to my ear while the torque sensation is still there. All experience gained at 140+- ranges is short lived when your closing speed is triple other vehicles. 
My Goat's acceleration thru extreme high speed runs is never really an issue , the handling and braking in response to other vehicles is where upgrades may be needed... My few needs/desires for acceleration thru 140 is always heart pounding and can be scary based on other human unpredictable reactions but once successful - the idea of owning part of the New (Last?) HP wars always brings a huge smile...:lol: 

IMHO: It always seems once you see the 100+ club on public roads , that you gain a better understanding of your V8 and a better feel for our GTO's at speed , as well as noticing all the poorly attentive drivers. My preference is staying stock in most areas , but suspension/chassis mods are appealing - Especially when the rush of triple digit speeds on highways is a activity you must be 100% successful at. I also throw in the concept of building a New GTO legacy so sometimes triple digits are required regardless of gas prices...


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

BigNick said:


> I would only attempt that on a racetrack, not on a highway. Pocono is nearby and has a frontstretch about 3/4 of a mile long - not enough to get a street car up to 200, even a GTO (800 HP "stock" cars just hit 200 before braking for turn 1). Pocono has had some animal-crossing activity during races though. :willy:



3/4 of a mile is plenty of room on the highway from a roll to hit 200 in some cars. From a dead stop, that would be difficult to say the least.

There are a couple very clean 4 lane highways around here, that do NOT have an exit, or onramp for a couple miles. The are protected by a cement median. And they are lifted above ground, so NO worries about deer running out etc.  

We head out there with a few friends, make a prepass, check the road, then have at it! :cheers 

I mentioned before, I that I do NOT believe in racing around on the streets. Especially, in traffic, etc. But there are certain situations and setting, where it's can be SAFE and alot of fun! arty:


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

There's a cloverleaf that empties onto a 1.5 mile on ramp that's usually good for runs up to the 120-130 range. She gets there pretty quick...GREAT car...
I go out of my way to use that on ramp. It's a bummer when I get stuck behind a lesser car, you know...everything else...Ha Ha!!! There's no bias there... :cheers


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

The GTO is way less scary than my Vette was at 140+. Maybe it's the extra weight. Maybe it's the higher seating position. Maybe it's better sound isolation. But the Vette felt much less stable and the brakes definitely did not scrub off speed as well. I honestly can do 140 in the GTO as calmly as cruising at 75. I saw someone else on this forum complaining that their GTO just didn't feel fast. I think that's right. This car gives you a sense of calm at speeds where you should be peeing your pants.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> The GTO is way less scary than my Vette was at 140+. Maybe it's the extra weight. Maybe it's the higher seating position. Maybe it's better sound isolation. But the Vette felt much less stable and the brakes definitely did not scrub off speed as well. I honestly can do 140 in the GTO as calmly as cruising at 75. I saw someone else on this forum complaining that their GTO just didn't feel fast. I think that's right. This car gives you a sense of calm at speeds where you should be peeing your pants.


Now that is suprising as heck to me. I am/was under the impression that the vette was just an all around better performer than the GTO. The Vette is my dream ride, the goat is a stepping stone.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Now that is suprising as heck to me. I am/was under the impression that the vette was just an all around better performer than the GTO. The Vette is my dream ride, the goat is a stepping stone.


What we're talking about isn't so much a difference in performance as in sensation. Generally, the closer you are to the ground, the faster you feel. If you're seated at a desk right now, put one eye right at desktop level and move your head across the desk. All the stuff right under your eye seems to just fly past. At a higher level, that sensation diminishes.

Not only that, but Vettes are harder-riding. The Vette _is_ an all-around better performer, just as you said, but a lot of that is attributable to its low center of gravity and hard suspension. But those same things that give the Vette an advantage on a race course also make for sensory overload when you head really fast down a straight road. The suspension picks up every little irregularity and communicates it to you, and the pavement is just _right there_ beneath your butt.

It's as if the Vette is saying, "You want feedback? Okay, I'll give you feedback. But be careful what you wish for."

The GTO, though objectively not quite as good a performer, subjectively feels calmer at speed (in a straight line, anyhow). The seating position is higher, the car is heavier and the the suspension more compliant (though still firm enough to keep ride motions under control).


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I never exceed posted speed limits.

Ever.

Triple digits are only for the insane.

I am calm and courteous to all my fellow drivers.

If I get cut off in traffic, my middle finger extends only in unison with the other, affecting a friendly wave.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I never exceed posted speed limits.
> 
> Ever.


Like they say, if the sign says 55 ahead and there's 3 people in the car.... I guess it's okay to do 165  .


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

no matter how far the pedal goes to floor 159 is all i've seen for now...


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Now that is suprising as heck to me. I am/was under the impression that the vette was just an all around better performer than the GTO. The Vette is my dream ride, the goat is a stepping stone.


Let me surprise you again. The GTO is way more controllable in a power slide. I can rotate this car precisely with a combination of steering and throttle every time. It lets go predictably, and when you back off the gas, it grabs predictably. I almost killed myself in the Vette a few times as the tail passed the hood in a turn at 60 mph. I always recovered but there was that adrenaline rush followed by uncontrollable shaking. What fun.

Actually, I'd bet I can enter a turn faster and smoothly slide thru faster in the GTO than I could have in the Vette. Less grip? Yes. Slower, hmmm not so sure.

Oh yeah, don't even think about trying what I just described in a Vette with any moisture on the road. The Vette is a dry weather, perfect surface prima donna.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Groucho said:


> *I never exceed posted speed limits.
> 
> Ever.*
> 
> ...


If the V1 could only talk................


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Let me surprise you again. The GTO is way more controllable in a power slide. I can rotate this car precisely with a combination of steering and throttle every time. It lets go predictably, and when you back off the gas, it grabs predictably. I almost killed myself in the Vette a few times as the tail passed the hood in a turn at 60 mph. I always recovered but there was that adrenaline rush followed by uncontrollable shaking. What fun.
> 
> Actually, I'd bet I can enter a turn faster and smoothly slide thru faster in the GTO than I could have in the Vette. Less grip? Yes. Slower, hmmm not so sure.
> 
> Oh yeah, don't even think about trying what I just described in a Vette with any moisture on the road. The Vette is a dry weather, perfect surface prima donna.


Thank you, I have never driven one. Everything I have read about them says that they are the essence of what a sports car is. I still want one. I have always wanted one since I was a boy. Now with the new headlight setup I love it even more. Yellow with black leather.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Vettes are GREAT cars. I have owned them in the past, and never felt uneasy at 150. Granted I have never driven a Vetter older than a '97. But they handle very well, and hold tight to the ground at speed too. :cheers 

I am sorry to say I still can't compare it to a GTO, as I have yet to drive one yet.  Went to the dealer the other day and they only had Autos. Which is not what I am looking for. (No offense to autos, just not what I want)


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Thank you, I have never driven one. Everything I have read about them says that they are the essence of what a sports car is. I still want one. I have always wanted one since I was a boy. Now with the new headlight setup I love it even more. Yellow with black leather.


Actually, mine was a bumble bee. Yellow with black leather and a black roof panel. Not many cars can pull off yellow paint but the Vette can.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

JMVorbeck said:


> If the V1 could only talk................




































They can't....can they?


----------



## happygolucky (Sep 24, 2005)

*tripples*

Newbie to forums so I'll modify my profile later, maybe, but this seemed like an interesting topic to post...

Dare anyone really say how fast their GTO is???

I'll have to double check the manual and website for the speed limiter, but I have a feeling it's more of an ideal threat. I really don't think triple digits is for the insane with a car that handles like that, NASCAR handles 200+ except you may survive a wreck in one of those.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Groucho said:


> They can't....can they?



They sure and hell can! :cheers 

Here comes one from the left! :willy: 
Here comes one from the right! :seeya: 

Here comes one from ahead!  

The only one I don't worry about: Here comes one from the rear! Cause they can't catch me! :rofl:


----------

